# Agent Francis Crespo-Mandry



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

​*Agent*​​*Francis Crespo-Mandry*​​Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico​​End of Watch: Wednesday, January 18, 2012​​​*Bio & Incident Details*​​*Age:* 55​*Tour:* 24 years​*Badge #* 15963​​*Cause:* Gunfire​*Incident Date:* 1/18/2012​*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type​*Suspect:* Shot and wounded​​· Leave a Reflection​· Add to My Heroes​· Update this memoril ​​​Agent Francis Crespo-Mandry was shot and killed as he and another officer responded to a panic alarm at a gas station at the intersection of PR-3 and PR-758 in Patillas.​​As they arrived at the scene they encountered two subjects robbing the gas station at gunpoint. The suspects opened fire on the officers, fatally wounding Agent Crespo-Mandry. One of the suspects was wounded in the ensuing shootout and taken into custody. The other suspect remains at large.​​Agent Crespo-Mandry had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 24 years and was assigned to the Patillas District. He is survived by his wife and two children. He is also survived by two brothers who serve with the agency.​​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent General Emilio Diaz-Colon​Puerto Rico Police Department​PO Box 70166​San Juan, PR 00936​​Phone: (787) 792-1234​​​Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21098-agent-francis-crespo-mandry#ixzz1jrhZ3ASA​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

RIP Officer Crespo Mandry


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

